# Excel 2007 Hyperlinks How to make them stay blue?



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I have hyperlinks in Excel 2007. When I click on them they turn purple. I want them to stay blue after I click on them. 
I tried using the themes>then in colors set "followed hyperlink" to the same color blue. 
This works but still when I click on the link it turns to purple. 
Any help thanks


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

You need to adjust the color properties of your theme. Go to the "Page Layout" tab on the Ribbon. On the left side, you should see an option for "Colors". Click this button and then select the "Create New Custom Theme" at the bottom. Here you'll see color settings for both Hyperlink and Followed Hyperlink. Set the colors you want and then save your theme.


----------

